# I want to buy a GBA handheld



## eriol33 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey guys, I'm considering to buy a gba handheld since I never had one (too poor to buy gba back then), so I'm wondering, is there any device to play rom in GBA? and which gba version is the best? the original one? the sp one? or the micro? is there any way I can cheat as well?


----------



## yusuo (Feb 25, 2014)

I would advise buying a PSP, it handles GBA emulation perfectly, its cheap and it does a lot more emulation then just GBA. Such as snes, mega drive, master system, game boy, psx, n64 and well pretty much every console prior to the Dreamcast. I picked mine up a few weeks ago for £25 off eBay and bought a 32gb micro sd card with adapter it cost about £30 in total and its my portable emulation device and a really cheap price


----------



## Satangel (Feb 25, 2014)

yusuo said:


> I would advise buying a PSP, it handles GBA emulation perfectly, its cheap and it does a lot more emulation then just GBA. Such as snes, mega drive, master system, game boy, psx, n64 and well pretty much every console prior to the Dreamcast. I picked mine up a few weeks ago for £25 off eBay and bought a 32gb micro sd card with adapter it cost about £30 in total and its my portable emulation device and a really cheap price


 
Yup, this pretty much. PSP does everything your GBA will do + WAY more. 
You can really find it quite cheap second hand, it's incredibly easy to hack and a decent memorycard isn't too pricey either. Go for the PSP!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Feb 25, 2014)

I third the PSP!


----------



## Harsky (Feb 25, 2014)

As someone who LOVES the GBA, I can say the following. NEVER buy the original GBA. I don't know how I managed but the lack of backscreen lighting ruins a lot of the experience which sucks. The GBA SP improves this but the only thing that sucks is the fact that they dropped the headphone port. As for the GB Micro, it was a great idea in theory but when I tried it, the screen was a little too small for me and it wasn't too comfortable to play with it. 

They can all play GBA roms using the EZ Flash IV which looks like this. It plays a LOT of roms I threw at it but the downside is that you have to be patient as it takes a while for it to load each rom when you start to play it.

I personally think the best combination is DS Lite/R4i Gold/EZ Flash 3 in 1 but a PSP with the GBA emulator is also a great alternative.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

Harsky said:


> The GBA SP improves this but the only thing that sucks is the fact that they dropped the headphone port.


That was silly of them. 
The headphone adapter solves half the problem. The other half being the fact you can't use headphones while the console is charging. 


I second Harsky's recommendation, DS (Lite) + GBA flashcard is the best combo for GBA games. 
PSP is a close second for GBA games, and it can also emulate a ton of other consoles. 
If you already have a DSi or 3DS you can run GBA a emulator on the Supercard DS TWO.


----------



## zeello (Feb 25, 2014)

Spoiler



GBA = uber dim screen. You will be sitting with your neck craned back or sideways toward a window or lamp. (oddly enough I actually want a GBA. I will probably regret my decision when I get it. I happened to get one at launch and still remember how hard to see the screen was) Also, it is the only model on this list that does not have a charger. The system uses 2 AA batteries.

GBA SP = Clamshell revision of the GBA. Front-lit screen, but screen has sort of a yellow tint as a result. The most popular GBA model. One of the most compact gaming handhelds of all time.

GBA SP2 = backlit version of the SP released in limited quantities. Be prepared to pay more to get one.

GBA Micro = Good for one reason only: Backlit screen. But the screen is smaller than the GBA/SP which makes it rather pathetic. It is even more compact than SP/SP2 but the screen is exposed and, I must say, easily scratched.

DS = plays all GBA games. Backlit screen.

DS Lite = plays all GBA games with the best screen.


 
^Correct me where I've went wrong.


----------



## soulrazor (Feb 25, 2014)

zeello said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that is all correct but for more detailed information you should also mention:
GBA/GBA SP front-lit/GBA SP back-lit suport gbc games

gba micro only gba games

DS/DS lite gba games without  link function


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 25, 2014)

I would say get a DS phat or DS lite + ez5 slot-2 expation + slot-1 flashcart. That way you got near perfect gba compatibility and it's just easier to play roms since you don't need to do rom patching. You can't player multiplayer this way though and the button position is a little unconfortable imo.

The GBA + ez4 is also of an option if you want multiplayer and a more authentic gba feeling. Keep in mind that it's hard to find ez4 and other gba flashcarts nowadays and you'll have to resort rom patching which is a bit tricky.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 25, 2014)

Technically you just posted from something that can emulate GBA perfectly but if it has to be a handheld then I would say go with a DS/Lite with Slot-1 & 2 carts but it may be difficult to find. If not that then go with a PSP.


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where to buy an original GBA clone not the SP the SP is stupid & its cramped


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 25, 2014)

I must say that if you really want to get the real GBA experience, stay away from PSP or DSTwo and even DS/Lite and go straight for a GBA SP(either frontlit or backlit, is up to you if you want or not be able to play under the sun or not).
emulators like the one on the PSP and DSTwo always have flaws and you'll have frame skips causing choppy framerate(Mario Kart Super Circuit and F-Zero), horrible speed(like with Golden Sun, but AFAIK that's fixed now) or even wont be able to play certain games at all.
for the DS I have to say that while isn't an emulator and plays 99% of the games just fine(certain functions like the link cable aren't available) and silk smooth. the screen is to colorful for the range of colors GBA games are meant for(specially the DS Lite). if you choose DS then don't go blaming me for your eyes bleeding for the oversaturation of colors(good luck playing WarioWare Inc. without that happening). other things that are minor are the fact that L and R buttons of the DS Lite are more fragile and tend to get stuck if you don't take care of them.
if you get a GBA SP you'll be able to play every GBA game with all his functions(including link cable and GBA to GC cable) and also 99% of the GB/GBC games(I also like the clicky nature of the buttons, feels more responsive). if you want the convenience of having a single cart for everything the EZ-Flash IV is one of the best choices, the Supercard SD/MiniSD is good too but has problems with slowdowns due to a hardware flaw.
the only downside is that GBA flashcards are hard to get nowdays and the missing audio jack, but that can be fixed buying the adapter or making a little modification to your handheld.
I modded mine and now I have a separate audio port.


Spoiler: click for large image


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

As much as I enjoy the original form factor of the GBA far more than that of the GBA SP's, the backlit screen of the AGS-101 takes the cake, and the frontlit of the AGS-001 is acceptable too, although far less desirable. _That being said_, I still think that perhaps getting a DS Lite would be a more comfortable option - I personally find the SP to be a bit too small and square for my liking,I prefer a wider form factor.

If playing original cartridges isn't a pressing matter and you're only going to use ROM's, a PSP is also a great option. On top of the GBA, it's also capable of emulating a large number of other systems. That and all the PSP games out there make it an optimal choice for gaming on the go on the cheap.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 25, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I must say that if you really want to get the real GBA experience, stay away from PSP or DSTwo and even DS/Lite and go straight for a GBA SP(either frontlit or backlit, is up to you if you want or not be able to play under the sun or not).
> emulators like the one on the PSP and DSTwo always have flaws and you'll have frame skips causing choppy framerate(Mario Kart Super Circuit and F-Zero), horrible speed(like with Golden Sun, but AFAIK that's fixed now) or even wont be able to play certain games at all.
> for the DS I have to say that while isn't an emulator and plays 99% of the games just fine(certain functions like the link cable aren't available) and silk smooth. the screen is to colorful for the range of colors GBA games are meant for(specially the DS Lite). if you choose DS then don't go blaming me for your eyes bleeding for the oversaturation of colors(good luck playing WarioWare Inc. without that happening). other things that are minor are the fact that L and R buttons of the DS Lite are more fragile and tend to get stuck if you don't take care of them.
> if you get a GBA SP you'll be able to play every GBA game with all his functions(including link cable and GBA to GC cable) and also 99% of the GB/GBC games(I also like the clicky nature of the buttons, feels more responsive). if you want the convenience of having a single cart for everything the EZ-Flash IV is one of the best choices, the Supercard SD/MiniSD is good too but has problems with slowdowns due to a hardware flaw.
> ...


 
Do you have a guide for adding the headphone port? This is something I would like to give a go during my next weekend off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Do you have a guide for adding the headphone port? This is something I would like to give a go during my next weekend off.


 






I think you know what to do with this.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think you know what to do with this.


 





I kid I kid. <_< >_>


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks to the OP I found my GBA that I had locked away somewhere.
Holy crap! The screen is so small, the system is too small, and that dim screen...!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Harsky said:


> *_Yeah...*_


Essentially you need to bridge pins 1 and 6 to detect the headphones, pin 2 is the left headphone channel, pin 4 is the right headphone channel and pin 5 is the headphone ground which goes to both headphones.

If you want to connect this to a standard mini jack port, just solder these to the right positions. On a typical stereo mini jack, the sleeve is microphone _(not present here)_, the first ring is ground, the second is right audio channel and finally the tip_ () _is left audio channel.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Essentially you need to bridge pins 1 and 6 to detect the headphones, pin 2 is the left headphone channel, pin 4 is the right headphone channel and pin 5 is the headphone ground which goes to both headphones.
> 
> If you want to connect this to a standard mini jack port, just solder these to the right positions. On a typical stereo mini jack, the sleeve is microphone _(not present here)_, the first ring is ground, the second is right audio channel and finally the tip_ () _is left audio channel.


 
Does this mean it's a permanent mod that disables the speaker?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Does this mean it's a permanent mod that disables the speaker?


Well yes - if you bridge them permanently, the speakers will be disabled. I figured you'd use a GBA SP connector for this sort of thing, but if you want it permanently in the system, you could connect the two pins with a switch or something.

That being said, GBA SP headphone adapters are readily available, so you don't have to fiddle with it yourself - they're super-cheap on EBay.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 25, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Do you have a guide for adding the headphone port? This is something I would like to give a go during my next weekend off.


 
I'm at work now. but once I got home I can elaborate something. the pictures that took when modded the thing are horrid that I'm shocked I was able to take pictures that blurry.
The general idea is to drill the case to make room for the jack and then solder the wires to the charging port internally


Spoiler: pinout











Spoiler: case modification



click for large images

















maybe you'll be able to made a decent guide. I'm very bad making guides.



Foxi4 said:


> Well yes - if you bridge them permanently, the speakers will be disabled. I figured you'd use a GBA SP connector for this sort of thing, but if you want it permanently in the system, you could connect the two pins with a switch or something.
> 
> 
> That being said, GBA SP headphone adapters are readily available, so you don't have to fiddle with it yourself - they're super-cheap on EBay.



the quality of these adapters is also very super-cheap and don't last for very long.

that problem with the forever disabled speaker is easily fixed if you manage to fit a 3.5mm plug with switch inside. I barely managed to fit one without switch from a dead mp3 player and added the extra contact with a bent paperclip soldered to ground and soldering pin1 with audio ground together, so when you aren't using a headphone the speaker still works.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 25, 2014)

wow so much replies, thanks guys. I actually have a pspgo and I have been using it for awhile (want to sell it for psp 3000 though). the compatibility is really good, but I honestly not satisfied since I never had chance to play in the original hardware. looks like gba SP is the best choice among three? Is the battery still available widely (third party battery is also fine). looks like I will have to hunt ez flash IV, but that's fine.

hmm GBA SP doesn't have audio jack huh (d'oh). but I guess that's fine, I don't use earphone that often anyway


----------



## Harsky (Feb 26, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> wow so much replies, thanks guys. I actually have a pspgo and I have been using it for awhile (want to sell it for psp 3000 though). the compatibility is really good, but I honestly not satisfied since I never had chance to play in the original hardware. looks like gba SP is the best choice among three? Is the battery still available widely (third party battery is also fine). looks like I will have to hunt ez flash IV, but that's fine.
> 
> hmm GBA SP doesn't have audio jack huh (d'oh). but I guess that's fine, I don't use earphone that often anyway


 
GBA SP is a pretty good out of the three. Battery for GBA SP is still available on ebay but be warned that if they're anything like the DS Lite's ones, they'll work for a few months and then it'll go bad and won't hold a charge for long. As for the headphones, you can get these cheap adapters but the downside is that you can't charge the GBA SP and use the headphones at the same time.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> wow so much replies, thanks guys. I actually have a pspgo and I have been using it for awhile (want to sell it for psp 3000 though). the compatibility is really good, but I honestly not satisfied since I never had chance to play in the original hardware. looks like gba SP is the best choice among three? Is the battery still available widely (third party battery is also fine). looks like I will have to hunt ez flash IV, but that's fine.
> 
> hmm GBA SP doesn't have audio jack huh (d'oh). but I guess that's fine, I don't use earphone that often anyway


 
EZ Flash IV
http://www.realhotstuff.hk/EZ-Flash-IV-with-Mini-card-adaptor_p_76.html

2GB MiniSD + MiniSD to SD Adapter
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ki...ory_Card_Readers_Adapters&hash=item4aca218c75

you have to find the rest, plenty of AGS-101's on ebay, you will have to pay up for a good condition one (around $50-75 depending on color)
I also recommend a gaming grip, batteries are plentiful so that shouldnt be a concern


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2014)

eriol33 I know for a fact that JamiePashley has a ready-to-play set of a GBA SP+EZ-Flash IV for sale, I'll refer you to him. You'll probably pay less than on EBay or on Real Hot Stuff that way. 

Don't worry about the headphone business - GBA SP headphone adapters are available online for next to nothing. 


Sakitoshi said:


> _*Snip!*_


Smart approach. I was thinking of using the female mini jack sleeve pin as a trigger - open up the connector and separate the part that connects to the sleeve _(normally used for the microphone but here it's unoccupied)_ into two, then connect the detection pins to them. That way, with the male mini jack in, the speakers would turn off, with the jack out, they would turn back on - that's a switch-less solution, altough it does require a bit of precise _"crafting"_.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 26, 2014)

unfortunately I don't think I can use ebay, the shipping cost might be too expensive for me (I'm in new zealand at the moment). don't worry about it, I know a lot of place where I can find retro stuff. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Satangel (Feb 26, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> unfortunately I don't think I can use ebay, the shipping cost might be too expensive for me (I'm in new zealand at the moment). don't worry about it, I know a lot of place where I can find retro stuff. thanks for the suggestion


 
If you could stop by in Belgium, I'd give you my GBA and EZ IV. And hell, I'd throw my old DS Lite + 2 flashcards in it too. For free
See you then!


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> EZ Flash IV
> http://www.realhotstuff.hk/EZ-Flash-IV-with-Mini-card-adaptor_p_76.html


Word of warning: it uses MiniSD cards, and the site offers microSD cards and (according to user reviews) no micro-to-mini adapter. 
Also, the EZF IV can't read SDHC cards, so you can only use cards up to 2GB (still enough to hold over 200 GBA games so that's okay), and you have to be careful with the 2GB ones as they might be SDHC already.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> Word of warning: it uses MiniSD cards, and the site offers microSD cards and (according to user reviews) no micro-to-mini adapter.
> Also, the EZF IV can't read SDHC cards, so you can only use cards up to 2GB (still enough to hold over 200 GBA games so that's okay), and you have to be careful with the 2GB ones as they might be SDHC already.


 
absolutely no 2GB SD card is SDHC. but apparently there is a grey area on 4GB ones where some early 4GB cards are regular SD and later 4GB cards are SDHC.
also is wise to advise that some people have problems with micro-to-mini adapters and the EZF IV refuse to detect the SD card. that being said I myself use a micro-to-mini adapter with a Kingston 2GB card without problems and with plenty games to play until my GBA SP disintegrates for playing that much.


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> absolutely no 2GB SD card is SDHC. but apparently there is a grey area on 4GB ones where some early 4GB cards are regular SD and later 4GB cards are SDHC.


Yeah, that's what I meant    I knew there was an overlap at some size but I could have sworn it was at 2GB.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 28, 2014)

The average used PSP costs $20 give or take based on cosmetic quality compared to a used GBA SP.

A used GBA Micro however can often cost as much as double or more than GBA SP even at "okay" cosmetic condition. Because the Micro is so easily scratched, and not abundantly available as every other handheld system, it's price can be overwhelming IMO for what you're actually getting. If you ever think about getting a micro for any reason other than collecting, just get a PSP.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have psp go, good sir. I honestly no complaint with the emulators, but I have always wanted to play in original hardware


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Sep 23, 2015)

i know this is a old thread but has anyone noticed that any headphones that have 3 rings on the audio jack dont workwith  the gba headphone adapter?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2015)

That sounds more like you have a bad adapter, bad socket, or all your headphones have a dodgy trs plug or are all crazy high power things and that probably did not happen so back to the former.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Sep 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> That sounds more like you have a bad adapter, bad socket, or all your headphones have a dodgy trs plug or are all crazy high power things and that probably did not happen so back to the former.


brand new pair of beats dont work with the adapter..old shitty pair work just fine so yeah..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 23, 2015)

That's because most plugs are designed for normal plugs, not the ones with microphone.
And those kind of headphones are not intended to work with devices with no microphone support either.


----------



## yeshuachrist (Oct 2, 2015)

PSP TV is cheap and it can play gba roms, its the same as a psp vita, plus there still making games for it


----------

